# Favorite Makeup Looks!



## starfruit (Apr 16, 2008)

I just joined a few days ago, and I can't believe I never heard of Specktra before! I made my 1st YouTube video, so if you want to check it out and let me know what you think, I'd really appreciate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





YouTube - Makeup Looks/Tribute! :]


Thanks, guys!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome to specktra, darling!


----------



## Janice (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome.  Thanks for the vid.  I look forward to seeing more of your looks in the FOTD section.  

Nice Pirate soundtrack, btw!


----------

